# 10-speed cranksets



## Rombalds (Sep 23, 2008)

I have two road bikes, both with Campagnolo Record/Chorus 10-speed components from 2002 (square taper BB/crankset) and 2006 (Ultra-Torque). I am trying to find a new, 10-speed, compact double (50/34) crankset preferably with 172.5 mm crank-arms but I have a very limited number of choices.

New Record or Chorus UT 10-speed cranksets seem to be unavailable. Conventional wisdom appears to be that (1) An 11-speed would probably work with my otherwise 10-speed drivetrain. (2) Don’t mess with either Over-Torque or Power-Torque inferior options.

Right now, based on on-line availability, I might have to settle for a Centaur Ultra-Torque but with 170 or 175 crankarms and, sadly, with 53/39 chainrings. 

Any other thoughts? Thanks for any advice. William (Austin, Texas).


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Get an 11 speed UT crank. I find the 11 speed cranks shift better than the 10 speed cranks with a 10 speed chain. The finish on the 11 speed chainrings is also a whole lot tougher than the 10 speed ones. They are 100% compatible. Merlin has what you want:

https://www.merlincycles.com/campagnolo-chorus-ultra-torque-carbon-chainset-11-speed-79613.html

I have three 10 speed bikes with 11 speed cranks, I actually sold off the 10 speed cranks years ago that's how much better the 11 speed cranks are.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I’m using a Velo Orange compact crank on a Centaur 10 speed set up and I’ve used an FSA compact pro elite for years on 3-4 different bikes with 10 speed. Currently on my cross bike with Chorus 10. I have an IRD Defiant crank on an 8 speed set up but I think it’s marketed for use as 10 speed.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

hfc said:


> I’m using a Velo Orange compact crank on a Centaur 10 speed set up and I’ve used an FSA compact pro elite for years on 3-4 different bikes with 10 speed. Currently on my cross bike with Chorus 10. I have an IRD Defiant crank on an 8 speed set up but I think it’s marketed for use as 10 speed.


I'm using an IRD Defiant on an 11spd Chorus drivetrain and it works flawlessly.


----------

